

Jeremy Zawodny: My Top Resources of 2009 - ypk
http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7639/1.html

======
kgroll
Can anybody comment on the xmonad and Google Chrome combination?

Since I've started using xmonad, I find myself frustrated whenever I have to
reach for the mouse. Browsing with Firefox is a joy when using the Vimperator
extension, yet unfortunately it doesn't look like Vimperator will be finding
its way to Chrome in the foreseeable future. This alone keeps me in Firefox,
even though I'd like to move to Chrome.

Is there any reasonable "solution" to this "problem?" Thanks!

~~~
dflock
I'm not currently using xmonad (thinking about it though) but I do know that
at least one google/chromium developer (est...@chromium.org) is an xmonad
user, so you might get some joy by asking on the chromium forums, or filing
bugs for specific things.

